# 74% of ptsb loss of ownership cases appeal compensation; only 17% of other cases do



## Brendan Burgess (6 May 2017)

Interesting figures provided in the Dáil to a question from Michael McGrath






So the most people who lost ownership of their properties have appealed. There would also be some others who have ignored the appeals process and gone to the Ombudsman or the High Court.

It's interesting that most of those who didn't lose their home have been happy with the 10% automatic compensation on top of the redress.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 May 2017)

The Ombudsman has about 400 tracker cases before it, but unfortunately doesn't analyse those figures by lender. 

Most are on hold pending the tracker review. 

Some are undoubtedly contained in the 221 who appealed to the CAP but had their appeal rejected.

If a ptsb customer was not happy with the redress given 2 years ago by ptsb, they would probably have gone to the Ombudsman at the time. There would have been no reason to wait. 

I would say that there are very few - maybe 50 ptsb cases which have gone to the FSO instead of the CAP. 

Brendan


----------



## notabene (6 May 2017)

I wonder are they happy or are they worn out.....or both


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 May 2017)

Most are certainly not worn out. They had no idea that they should have been on a tracker and they got it out of the blue. 

They were happy with the 10% and saw no point in going any further. 

Brendan


----------

